

Ask HN: UX/Usability Lab Software & Equipment Recommendations - hknozcan

I am strongly considering starting an UX lab to conduct website &amp; interface usability studies. I am currently trying to decide what hardware and software to invest in.<p>I already met with some of the larger players in the industry and tested some of the products in the market. I will be leaning more towards more remote testing but will definitely have eye tracking equipment as well. Eye tracking is expensive but helps make a good sales pitch and is interesting.<p>I want to invest in a set of tools that will help in collecting meaningful data and will help in creating actionable and accurate reports.<p>How would you set up this lab? What software &amp; equipment would you invest in?
======
yshekster
All you need is GoToMeeting, really. $50/month. Once you have that, you can do
remote usability testing. You can share the participant's screen and it syncs
up the audio conversation with what is going on on the screen. Eye tracking is
mostly unnecessary (and not available via GTM). GTM will even allow the
session to be recorded. I also have my clients sit in and mute their line
while watching. If you have a rich talk-while-clicking protocol and you are
probing at the right times, it is pretty clear where people are having trouble
and what they are looking at. When you are done, you can edit in iMovie or
most editing software. If you want to do an exit survey, use SurveyMonkey.

------
ibstudios
Why not go remote from the get go? My first reaction was amazon's mechanical
turk
([https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome](https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome))
would be good for this. You use a webcam to track eyes.
([http://sourceforge.net/projects/opengazer/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/opengazer/))

Best of luck!

~~~
hknozcan
Thanks. A webcam will probably not be accurate enough and still need software
to analyze and report the data. Tobii seems to be the best option for the
eyetracker even tohugh it is expensive. For remote tracking, there are several
options such as userzoom, eyetracking.com's eyeworks, Morae, loop11, etc..

But, still I am not sure what the ideal setting will be in terms of quality
and price.

